#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 北極熊危機──POLAR BEAR'S CRISIS

## 斯冰菊

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWGgtDEhLLY

真的讓本狼十分心痛與不捨的一部動畫，願人類別再繼續危害環境了！！！ :wuffer_frown: 

努特和小白，希冀你們都能平安長大！！！

----------


## 斯冰菊

不只是打鐵趁熱，發文更是要趁熱！！！在將《德國狼人》一篇狼文轉載完後，緊接著本狼就來分享北極熊母親的艱苦獵食過程！！！在此本狼也和各位友獸報告一個超讚的消息：綠色和平組織(GREENPEACE)所發起的守護北極(SAVE THE ARCTIC)連署活動，連署書份數已經突破725.2萬！！！現在就是阻止第六次大滅絕的關鍵時刻，而能否逆轉滅絕浩劫的最大關鍵，就從北極開始！！！

POLAR EXPED ITION(後面單字故意分開。)

J. B. 麥金農(J. B. MACKINNON)撰

《讀者文摘》2013年3月號60~67頁

極地浮冰融化，讓北極熊媽媽的狩獵之旅，成為生死存亡的奮鬥。

時間是出發後頭一夜的黃昏，這會兒她已經看不見陸地。此刻是八月底，永晝的午夜陽光已成遙遠的回憶，得要八小時過後，陽光才會再度映照天際。她在波弗特海的海水裡載浮載沉，沒有食物、沒有飲水、沒有導航設備，也不知道還要游多遠才能抵達陸地，或者遇上大塊浮冰。當然，她不可能有機會睡個覺。

無論如何，她會來到這裡是出於自願。沒有獸知道頭一晚夜幕低垂之際，她是否還認為個熊做了對的選擇。但可以肯定的是，未來八天某一個時間點過後，這段旅程變成了一場嚴酷的生死掙扎。

她唯一的名字是：北極熊20741號，或者簡稱B741，但這樣似乎就夠了，畢竟她是頭野生動物，而非絨毛玩具。2008年8月23日這一天，她帶著小熊在阿拉斯加北方海岸遭直升機上的研究獸員以飛鏢射中，當時沒有獸注意到這頭母熊有什麼不尋常。在接下來的一小時中，研究獸員為她戴上裝有衛星導航系統(GLOBAL POSITIONING SYSTEM，簡稱GPS。)、戶外溫度計和3D加速計的無線電項圈，以便偵測她的活動，最後還在靠近尾部下方處動了爪術，植入測量體溫的感應器。

接下來三天內傳送到衛星上的資訊十分單調，B741總共移動了約一公里。接著在8月26日上午6點左右，無線電訊號中斷，她消失了。動物學家喬治‧杜納嗥：「咱們的揣測是她潛入了水裡。」杜納在設於安克拉治(美國阿拉斯加最大城)的美國地質調查局阿拉斯加科學中心負責監看裝上項圈的北極熊動態。

從B741潛入水中的地點看來，附近其實沒什麼地方可去；幾座小島散落岸際，但若直朝大海而去，可以上岸的下一塊陸地將是挪威的斯瓦巴德群島，已經到了北極的另一頭；而早在抵達斯瓦巴德群島前，應該就可碰上浮冰。但在2008年夏季，美國NASA的水衛星所記錄到的浮冰卻遙遠得不可思議──遠在北方600多公里之外。

日子一天天過去，B741的項圈依舊無法發送位置訊息，杜納對此卻未曾感到憂慮，原因在於可能的因素很多，包括：項圈功能失靈、電池電力耗盡，或者北極熊有時會一把扯下整個裝置，丟進沼澤。這頭熊目前只是一項失蹤的數據罷了。但此時此刻，有血有肉的B741其實正繼續朝著遼闊的汪洋前進。

8月30日上午，或者更早的時候，悲劇發生了。沒有獸知道B741的寶寶是否跟著入海，但看起來這是最有可能的情況。加拿大野生動物局的榮譽退休科學家伊安‧史特林嗥：「北極熊的寶寶頂多只能游個幾百公里，即使是已經滿週歲的幼熊亦然。」由這頭小熊的基因來看，我猜想這頭幼熊大概游了三百公里。果真如此，那麼他/她就是在一連游了四天之後溺斃。

有時後咱們會把動物想像成卡通獸物，等著喬治‧克隆尼(港澳譯佐治古尼)或梅莉‧史翠普來幫他們配音；(生態紀錄片《企鵝寶貝》的一對主角配偶由戴立忍與賈靜雯配音。)也有時候，咱們會誤以為他們不食凡間煙火，無法承受苦難的折磨。動物有可能符合咱們觀念中「倖存者」的角色──在現實的生物世界中與厄運搏鬥，一小時又一小時，一分鐘又一分鐘地撐下去嗎？史特林嗥：「這起案例必定極不尋常，而且幾乎達到他們體能的上限。」他認為B741的游泳能耐「相當驚獸」。事實上，北極熊游泳的方式是極無效率的狗爬式，他們的後腿就向舵一樣。在B741事件發生之前，研究熊的羅剎國生物學家尼基塔‧歐夫斯亞尼可夫曾經寫道：北極熊游泳的距離恐怕無法超過一百二十公里。但B741在海中泅泳到第四天的時候，無疑已超過這個距離的兩倍之遙。她連續不斷地運動了96小時，而這會要了她的命。她的體溫持續緩緩下降，疲乏的身軀下是深不可測的汪洋，頭上也許有北極光在穹蒼閃爍著魔幻的光芒，但更有可能的是，在這地球上最黑暗的角落，烏雲掩蓋了群星；她的頭頂上黯淡無光，身軀底下也漆黑如墨，眼前看不到任何陸地或浮冰，她似乎正游向死亡。

但突如其來的，她出現了。杜納正在安克拉治檢視每天的衛星資料時，突然發現波弗特海中的一個小亮點。

B741在原本不該出現浮冰之處找到了一塊浮冰──雖然厚度薄到連美國NASA都偵測不到，但卻足以讓這頭疲憊不堪的北極熊在上面休息。最後這幾天的時間最為艱苦，不過因為大致上嗥來天氣不錯，只有些許微風，所以她還算幸運。惡劣的氣象很可能讓泅游海中的北極熊喪命；2004年波弗特海上的一陣強風，估計就奪走了27頭北極熊的性命。在B741行將靠岸之際，滾滾巨浪近兩公尺高，掀起滔滔白浪，水爪所謂的「勁風」也開始猛吹；此時水溫也降到她所遇過的最低數值，只有攝氏兩度。她似乎逼著個熊前進，所以儀器記錄到她自下水以來最高的活動量。

究竟她是怎麼把個熊弄上浮冰的？答案只能透過想像來猜測。或許她就像北極熊在獵捕環紋海豹時那樣，得意洋洋地躍出水面。不過更有可能的是，她上岸時身心委頓，渾身發抖，一心急著找水喝。北極熊是否也會像許多水爪一樣，在浪濤起伏的海洋待上多日後，站上平穩的陸地後反倒顯得不能適應嗎？

最後的統計數字令獸難以置信。B741吃力地爬上浮冰之際，已經不眠不休地游了兩百三十二小時──超過九天！她不但到達了體力的極限，而且缺乏睡眠、脫水、飢餓，再加上失去了小熊寶寶。這些對一個有知覺的生命體來嗥，是最嚴酷的考驗。她一共游了687.1公里。(相當於1.84倍的縱貫線長度，即幾乎等於基隆高雄來回一趟。)我相信最後那100公尺對她是最遙遠的距離。

這當中最令我心驚的是欠缺睡眠。1964年，聖地牙哥17歲的少年蘭迪‧嘉納打破了人類連續不睡覺的紀錄，整整十一天沒有闔眼的紀錄至今仍高懸不墜。但嘉納到第四天就開始產生錯覺──他以為自己是知名的足球員。情緒也開始起伏不定，不但喪失了短期記憶，還產生妄想和幻覺。連續九天沒有休息，不斷運動，而且還時時在生死邊緣掙扎，這已遠遠超出人類的想像。

B741最後的休憩之處恐怕沒什麼食物。而在這個冰封的世界裡，雖然北極熊主要仰賴食物來補充水分，但她應該也吃了些雪，或者找到了正午時分溶化的水坑。至少在此處，她能享受美好的睡眠。在這三天當中，她不是打盹，就是以平均每小時1公里的速度，緩緩朝較厚的冰層移動。之後，又來到廣闊的水面。她滑入海中，繼續游了80公里。

當然，以上是一個與氣候變遷息息相關的故事。「十五年前，海上的浮冰通常會一整個夏天都留在阿拉斯加附近的大陸棚。當北極熊必須游泳時，這對他們很有利，能讓他們以較快的速度抵達更好的棲息地，移動距離可能長達數十哩。」杜納嗥，「於是他們把這樣的行為銘記在心。但如今，海上的浮冰卻已經後退到離海岸數百哩之外。」

北極的暖化速度似乎比地球上其他地方更快，有些觀察者認為，現在的溫度已達到過去兩千年以來的最高峰。北極熊的活動範圍早已被迫縮減，對於必須仰賴浮冰來獵捕海豹的他們來嗥，這道方程式其實很簡單：浮冰越少，北極熊就越少。

但我忍不住要把將北極熊視為氣候變遷犧牲者的角色放在一旁，而對這種動物表達敬畏之意。北極熊和人類在地質年代上屬於同一時代，他們和現代人(智人，學名為Homo sapiens)都是約二十萬年前出現在地球上，兩者都是了不起的生物。(沒錯，本狼從未想過居然會有生物可以僅僅憑藉單一物種之力量配合科技影響地球環境，導致第六次大滅絕！！！)人類的偉大之處在於我們有能力因應最艱困的生存環境，而北極熊則是有能力生活在最艱困的環境中。北極熊隔絕外界寒冷的能力絕佳，在紅外線照片上根本看不到他/她的身影，他/她能在一年之內旅行相當於加拿大橫貫公路西起溫哥華(本狼大姨媽一家居住於此。)、東至哈利法克斯的距離。如今透過B741，咱們知道她與人類一樣值得稱頌，能藉求生的意志存活。倘若想要形容生命奧祕的火花，非此莫屬。

2008年10月26日有一場歡迎會等著B741。阿拉斯加的研究團隊在衛星報告中，看到這位長泳者正沿著日漸擴大的秋季浮冰展開歸鄉之旅，回程又是另一趟長達1800公里的旅程。自上次量體重以來，她在兩個月當中掉了大約四分之一的重量，不過看起來健康狀況依舊良好。研究獸員為她除去了體溫探測器，並戴上新的無線電項圈。根據最後一次發送的訊息可以得知，她又展開了遠征，朝西伯利亞而去，此後便杳無音信。可能是項圈出了問題，也可能是已經死亡。不論如何，現在只能嗥，一項奇蹟已告消逝。

北極熊小知識：

*北極熊是熊科當中唯一不會冬眠的種，他們也是僅有的全肉食熊。

*北極熊的學名為Ursus maritimus，根據辜狗翻譯，拉丁文maritimus是海的意思(美文「海上的」為MARINE，喜愛《海賊王》漫畫的友獸們應該不陌生。)，也就是嗥北極熊按照拉丁文學名直譯為「海熊」。

*北極熊的壽命為30年，和狗目前的壽命極限相同。

*北極熊一胎通常是兩頭小熊，不過最高紀錄有四頭。

*北極熊被稱為白熊，不過他們的毛髮其實是透明的，皮膚更是烏黑。(本狼之前欣賞動物星球頻道某部北極熊紀錄片，有一頭北極熊橫行浮冰上因全球暖化導致冰層較以前薄而破裂，全身浸海的他/她奮力爬上岸邊，就在甩毛時攝影機拍到了他/她豎起來的一撮撮毛中黑色的皮膚。)

*根據本狼所知，目前狼版有兩頭北極熊，一公一母。公的名波樂貝爾，母的名努特，兩熊俱已淡出狼版。


總長8030公里的加拿大橫貫公路全圖。在艾倫‧杭特系列小說《熊行者》的第一部第一集前後扉頁均有附此地圖。

【守護北極官網連結】：https://www.savethearctic.org/zh-TW/

歡迎友獸們踴躍回覆唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------

